# Small Grizzly Band Saw, Columbus Ohio



## TomKro (Nov 13, 2019)

The post is about 8 hours old, but only $100.  









						Metal Bandsaw
					

Grizzly G0622 Metal-cutting Bandsaw. Bought this new a couple of years ago at a closeout sale but I have never ended up using it. There is a slight dent in the motor cover, but it still works. It has



					columbus.craigslist.org
				




Good luck. 

TomKro


----------

